# Alligator pics.



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Lazing in the sun at the weekend:


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

There not real :lol2:


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

arethey real lol ? are they yours ?!?!?!? what species are they ?

Ismail


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Yes they're real :lol2: Just sitting still.


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

they are amazing, what kinda setup do u have for them?


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

You sure?


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

do they always sit and hold hands??? lol

if you look really closely you can see them breathing....


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Its the idea you managed to get up that close and snap two shots from two angles without them moving that makes me thing they are just garden furnature. I may be wrong? 

The feet also, look odd. Im no alligator buff though.

Are they just very docile?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Def' real!
They're a couple hence the holding hands.:flrt:

They're not mine - They're at a wildlife park. Not got a DWAL at the mo. I get to go see them/take pics and hold their hatchlings. 40'/20' outside enclosure with a heated pool that goes into their indoor enclosure - bit like Centre Parks really :lol2:


----------



## majik (Aug 23, 2008)

lovely animals if only i had the room :lol2:


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

u wish


----------



## majik (Aug 23, 2008)

i would love to have some, wanna start off with dwarf caiman's etc but in a top floor flat atm so its a good way off lol


----------



## herptastic (Apr 15, 2009)

definatly real. gotta love them crocodilians:flrt:

awesome pics what zoo they from?


----------



## majik (Aug 23, 2008)

going to a place in Kent in a few months with mother in law who is going to feed/per ? some tigers, will post up some pics when i get back, from what i have found out they have mainly big cats etc so tigers, puma,leopards etc, really looking forward to going.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Caz said:


> Def' real!
> They're a couple hence the holding hands.:flrt:
> 
> They're not mine - They're at a wildlife park. Not got a DWAL at the mo. I get to go see them/take pics and hold their hatchlings. 40'/20' outside enclosure with a heated pool that goes into their indoor enclosure - bit like Centre Parks really :lol2:


Cool. I believe you:lol2:.
Sorry, thought it was a prank


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

No handling shots?


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

cool i want 1


----------



## LewisH (Sep 13, 2008)

Caz said:


> Def' real!
> They're a couple hence the holding hands.:flrt:
> 
> They're not mine - They're at a wildlife park. Not got a DWAL at the mo. I get to go see them/take pics and hold their hatchlings. 40'/20' outside enclosure with a heated pool that goes into their indoor enclosure - bit like Centre Parks really :lol2:


Thrigby Wildlife Park in Norfolk?

I havent heard of any alligator hatchlings there.


----------



## Tropic Exotics (May 5, 2009)

aahhhh cute, holding hands, see what they mean by they dont look real, but they are real, nice.


----------



## tegu66 (Mar 16, 2009)

all ali's look fake...i've stood 2 foot in front of elvis at cold blooded ( american alli) and he still looks plastic :lol2:


----------



## joe_oasis (Nov 25, 2008)

cant wait till september to see ali's in the everglades:2thumb:


----------

